# Is active Dry Yeast suppose to smell like old beer?



## newbaker (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi everyone. This is my first post! 
I am cooking sticky buns again and last time the yeast had no smell but this time it smells very strong. Is this okay?? Or will my guests  think they are eating beer bread??
Thanks so much for any replies. \


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Dec 24, 2003)

There are times when yeast can have a strong odor. Typically, this does not adversely affect any bread baked with it. The reason it reminds you of beer is that beer gets a lot of it's flavor charcteristics from yeast.


----------



## newbaker (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks BubbaGourmet. I baked them and I think they do have a funny taste. Maybe it is because I am expecting it. I won't say a word to my guests who are getting them for presents. Thanks for your post. Happy Holidays


----------

